# Advice and help needed for a Trucker.



## buzz18 (May 7, 2008)

Can anyone Give some Advice i'm a Truck Driver in the uk but i am wanting to live in Canada,i have tryed all different ways to get the Canadian Semi drivers regulations and Highway code with no luck at all can some body give me a web address that i can get these things from please. Now then the help i need is i have an auntie and 3 cousins 2 guys and a girl. The last i know of them is they lived in Alberta BC. I have lost track of them Would i be able to put there names on here? or has Canada got a friends reunited kind of website? Thanks in Advance.


----------

